# Electrical cost to build a new supermarket



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

User said:


> I know that the electricity consumption share of the refrigeration in a supermarket is recognized to be around 50 % more or less.
> 
> 
> But, lets say, on the total electrical bill that would charge the electrician contrator to build a new supermarket which include electrical cost (panel, wiring, etc) for lightning, hvac, refrigeration, others..., does the share attribued to refrigeration be around 50 % too of the total bill ? Whats could be the percentage generaly ?
> ...


:001_huh:. Please explain?

What do you want to know?

If you supply enough info, someone on the forum may be able to help you.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

User said:


> I know that the electricity consumption share of the refrigeration in a supermarket is recognized to be around 50 % more or less.
> 
> 
> But, lets say, on the total electrical bill that would charge the electrician contrator to build a new supermarket which include electrical cost (panel, wiring, etc) for lightning, hvac, refrigeration, others..., does the share attribued to refrigeration be around 50 % too of the total bill ? Whats could be the percentage generaly ?
> ...


What are you saying? Are you trying to bid a project based on the projected electricity consumption cost?


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I think the op is referring to a quote for a job and was wondering if 50% of that quote would be refrigeration wiring. I believe. And I would have to respond with NO.


----------



## User (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks guys.


No forget about consumption cost. Im want to know about installing cost.


Let me explain. If you consider the global cost of all electrical works (material + labour) for be done on a new supermarket being build for lightning, HVAC, refrigeration, other. 

What the proportion of the labor and material that could be attribued only to the refrigeration on the global cost ? For example 30 % refrigeration, 40 % lightning, 20 % HVAC, 10 % other.

I just wonder if any of you guys know whats could be the range ? Because I found many information about the consumption, but not the installation.

By the way its not to bid on a project. Just for information.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Depends on how big and how many coolers and freezers, Also how big is the supermarket, would be hard to put a percentage of cost on the refrigeration but if I had to guess I would say 25%


----------



## User (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks.

Yeah I know that there are many variables and I am more looking for a minimum range. Lets say in a typical supermarket of 40 000 square foots with 100 cases, 10 walk in cold or freeze room, 2 compressor rack.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

You need to talk to BBQ... He's the man when it comes to those..


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

2.2 million dollars. +/- 75,000 sq/ft.

Doesn't matter how it is divided, you need all the equipment, lights, refrigeration, mechanical equipment and distribution equipment installed, right? Not just one system.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Don't forget data!


----------

